# Schubert - String Quartet 3 D.36 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Recommended

Vienna 
Zemlinsky
Melos
Coull

*Highly recommended*

*Diogenes* - more high-quality consistency from this ensemble. More bite here than the recommendable group, hence the elevated status. 
*Leipziger* - much better than their troubled 4th, the Leipzigers play with a fine organic flow. 
*Kodaly* - as usual, reliable guides to this quartet. The Kodalys's recording is strong, vigorous, secure and features fine ensemble playing 
*Taneyev* - the Taneyev's enthusiasm for these quartets is infectious and they turn in a lovely, fresh 3rd quartet that's particularly enjoyable in the 3rd movement. 
*Verdi* - fuller-sounding, rich performance, bringing out the symphonic nature of the quartet.

*Better*

*Auryn* - the Auryns totally nail this. Everything about this one is right from the excellent pacing, thru to the beautiful phrasing and lively dynamics. An easy top pick, for me.

*The Best*

*Modigliani* - if the Auryn are excellent then the Modigliani are incredible here. Clear and punchy sound with additional weight. Stunning recording.


----------

